# Point at Poipu: Is it worth $129 to upgrade?



## bobpark56 (Sep 19, 2014)

We will be at the Point at Poipu for 19 nights in Oct 2015 (12 nights on points, 7 more on an I.I. exchange). We are Silver members of DRI's The Club, so we can upgrade one of our weeks for $129. Is upgrading worth it at P@P? What about upgrading by 2 levels for $258?...(does DRI let members do that?)

My impression is that the units are all comparable...it's only the views that vary. Do I have that right?

Are there any buildings or units to avoid?


----------



## artringwald (Sep 19, 2014)

There's nothing better than a corner oceanfront unit. We always go for the upgrade. Having said that, the only bad units, are the garden view units in building 1. We've stayed in all the view categories and all were nice. If you book oceanfront, email the VIP desk and request a corner unit. Our favorite room is 8-404. Here's a map of the buildings:






Here's more pictures of the property:

http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/


----------



## Smudge (Sep 19, 2014)

Like, artringwald, we prefer building 8 as well.  However, after trying both the corner unit as well as the middle unit on the fourth floor of building 8, we discovered that we prefer the middle unit (8-403) for two reasons:  1) Even though the corner units have a little more balcony space, they also get A LOT more wind.  2) We like the floor plan of the middle unit better than the corner unit.  

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks, gang. We presently have a garden view, and we shall try to avoid bldg 1. 

Still toying with upgrading. I guess we have some time to think about it, as we don't arrive until 27 Sept 2015.

  --bp


----------



## artringwald (Sep 20, 2014)

bobpark56 said:


> Thanks, gang. We presently have a garden view, and we shall try to avoid bldg 1.
> 
> Still toying with upgrading. I guess we have some time to think about it, as we don't arrive until 27 Sept 2015.
> 
> --bp



We always go in the winter and to get a oceanfront corner unit we have to book it and make the room request a year in advance. If you don't go for the double upgrade, I'd recommend at least a single upgrade so you can see the water from your lanai.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice photo album artringwald.  Maybe in a few years we might go back and reserve one of those corner units if we can get one. Right now we're going back to KBC and I have a visit to the big island in mind sometime in the future.


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 20, 2014)

From the one picture, it looks like the resort should be renamed "The Point at Koi-pu."  Love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 20, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> From the one picture, it looks like the resort should be renamed "The Point at Koi-pu."  Love the pictures!  Thanks for sharing.



No wonder the MF's are going up 8%. They have many mouths to feed.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2014)

The slide show of the resort was very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

